# Question for Festool LR32 Owners



## Neocleous (20 Apr 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am building my first project with the LR32 which happens to be a cabinet for my systainers.

looking at the instructions for the sustainer drawers the first row of holes needs to be 57mm from the front which is fine because I can do that with the parallel stops. The second row of holes needs to be 282mm from the front. On my cabinet that’s approximately 117mm from the back which is beyond the range of the parallel stops.

How do I accurately place the second row of holes? 

Thanks


----------



## MikeK (20 Apr 2021)

Here's a Festool video that shows how to do this for the SYS-AZ drawers. The description for the back row of holes starts at about the 12-minute point.


----------



## Neocleous (21 Apr 2021)

Got it that makes sense, I was hoping for something better than striking a line but once it’s done once and you set the parallel stops it’s quick and easy.


----------



## Chippyjoe (22 Apr 2021)

I made a quick MDF spacing jig when I built mine all 40 of them !


----------

